# how to make dhcpcd start at startup[SOLVED]

## bluenuht

not sure when it happened, but now everytime I reboot, I have to run 

```
dhcpcd
```

 to get the networking up.

what do I need to do to make this part of the boot process ?

```
/etc/init.d/dhcpcd

```

does exist.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
rc-update add dhcpcd default
```

----------

## Etal

 *bluenuht wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/dhcpcd
> 
> ...

 

Have you tried re-emerging it? It should definitely be there.

```
$ equery b /etc/init.d/dhcpcd 

 * Searching for /etc/init.d/dhcpcd ... 

net-misc/dhcpcd-5.2.12-r1 (/etc/init.d/dhcpcd)
```

----------

## dmpogo

Usually you do not need this, as  /etc/init.d/net.... scripts will launch dhcpcd if needed for the interface  What do you have in /etc/conf.d/net  ?

----------

## Etal

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> Usually you do not need this, as  /etc/init.d/net.... scripts will launch dhcpcd if needed for the interface  What do you have in /etc/conf.d/net  ?

 

If all you need is to connect to networks with dhcp, just starting dhcpcd service is much simpler  :Wink: 

----------

## dmpogo

 *Etal wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   Usually you do not need this, as  /etc/init.d/net.... scripts will launch dhcpcd if needed for the interface  What do you have in /etc/conf.d/net  ? 
> 
> If all you need is to connect to networks with dhcp, just starting dhcpcd service is much simpler 

 

In what sense ?  You still need to run interface scripts, and dhcp is used when /etc/conf.d/net is empty

----------

## Etal

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

>  *Etal wrote:*    *dmpogo wrote:*   Usually you do not need this, as  /etc/init.d/net.... scripts will launch dhcpcd if needed for the interface  What do you have in /etc/conf.d/net  ? 
> 
> If all you need is to connect to networks with dhcp, just starting dhcpcd service is much simpler  
> 
> In what sense ?  You still need to run interface scripts, and dhcp is used when /etc/conf.d/net is empty

 

No you don't. You just start one dhcpcd process, and it automatically manages all the available interfaces when they become available. You only need net.lo to start the loopback interface.

----------

## bluenuht

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add dhcpcd default
> ```
> ...

 

that looks like the secret sauce I was looking for.

thanks

----------

